# LARG-CINCINNATI-LATHE 19X96 NICE - $650 (Portland, Oregon)



## MikeInOr (Feb 11, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/larg-cincinnati-lathe-19x96/6492808055.html
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/larg-cincinnati-lathe-19x96/6492808055.html

Says "good shape", looks like it might be a little rough to me?


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 11, 2018)

The second pic shows she's a flat belt drive with babbit bearings. That makes her about 100 years young.

I have a very similar leblond 16"x120". gets run only once a year for that rare huge part.

If you have occasional need for a monster like this, it would be a good deal.


----------

